# What do you guys think of this Hawthorne Flyer?



## Velostigmat (Apr 21, 2010)

This is almost identical to a project frame I have. I thought 1920s Hawthornes would have ND hubs instead of Morrow though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Hawthorne-Flyer-Wood-Wheel-Bike-Vintage-Bicycle-/380225751417?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5887388979

Anything that you guys can suggest is most appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a couple frames that are just like that.. As far as I can tell, one is an Elgin, and one is a Shelby.  Standard frame with very subtle differences...


 Cool bike, they just are not as valuable as the later fat tire bikes!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a real nice bike! I have attached literature for my bike (iver johnson) that gives options for the rear hub (Corbin, Morrow or ND). 

You gonna get it?


----------



## Velostigmat (Apr 21, 2010)

Its about $600 more than I can afford right now... otherwise that baby'd be coming to me!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 21, 2010)

To my untrained eye that bike is nearly the same as my Meade Ranger, except mine I believe is newer, 1939-1942. My chain ring is different, but the truss rods appear to be a match.


----------

